# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  What are the "nice" neighborhoods in Moore?

## ConstantChange

I'm considering selling my house and moving to a "nicer" neighborhood in the Moore area.  What neighborhoods should I consider?

I'm aware of Rock Creek, Lake Woods, Talavera, and Rio Toscana.  Any good/bad info on any of these neighborhoods?  Any builders you recommend or that I should avoid?

I'm looking to stay under $250,000.

----------


## Easy180

Halfway with our new build in Talavera with Mashburn/Faires....Very satisfied so far and we got to pick everything down to cabinet handles...Can get a solid home in Talavera for under 250k

----------


## ConstantChange

What are the HOA fees in Talavera?  What do they get you (clubhouse, pool, lake, walking trails, etc...)?

----------


## Easy180

I believe it's only $150 per year but I don't believe it gets you anything other than privilege of living there lol...Pretty sure they don't have a park, pool or clubhouse unless I just wasn't very observant when we signed

It is a PB Odom development so you know it's a quality hood

----------


## kevinpate

I hope you find a place which you really, really enjoy, and then enjoy it for many, many years.

----------


## bhawes

> I'm considering selling my house and moving to a "nicer" neighborhood in the Moore area.  What neighborhoods should I consider?
> 
> I'm aware of Rock Creek, Lake Woods, Talavera, and Rio Toscana.  Any good/bad info on any of these neighborhoods?  Any builders you recommend or that I should avoid?
> 
> I'm looking to stay under $250,000.


You also have legacy which is at SW 134th and May. Also there a new housing addition call Williamson Farms which is on SW 119th and Meridian Street which is around the corner form Rockport which is at SW 119th and Portland.

----------


## Charlie40

There are some nice homes in between NW 27th street and NW 12th in Moore either side of Janeway

----------


## Martin

are you looking at just new construction?  you can usually get more house for the money if you buy a pre-owned home. -M

----------


## 94GTStang

I highly recommend a Sun Custom home. Very detailed and great people to work with. Before building our house in Creeks at Wimberly, we toured dozens of different builders and found Sun offered the most unique designs. Couldn't be happier with the decision.

----------


## ConstantChange

> are you looking at just new construction?


No, but I do want a three car garage which is hard to find in an older home.

----------


## ConstantChange

> I highly recommend a Sun Custom home.


I've been in several Sun homes and they are nice.  I've heard good things about Homes by Taber and Vintage Custom Homes as well.

----------


## Martin

if you haven't already, you might consider talking to a realtor... you can give them your expectations and they can find listings that match them.  plus, they'd have the experience to steer you toward a better neighborhood.  if you end up not finding anything you like and decide to buy new, it doesn't cost you anything. regardless of what you decide to do, your first step (if you haven't already done it) is to get with a mortgage lender and get pre-qualified.  that way you know exactly what you have to spend before seeing options that may be out of your price range. -M

----------


## mblues

I live in the Lake Woods addition and also had my home built by Sun Custom Homes. Kurt is very, very good to work with and he has a great eye for design and detail. If you decide to build you owe it to yourself to at least interview them.

----------


## Jesseda

> I live in the Lake Woods addition and also had my home built by Sun Custom Homes. Kurt is very, very good to work with and he has a great eye for design and detail. If you decide to build you owe it to yourself to at least interview them.


Stay away from the rock creek area of 4th and sunnylane. homes are around the 200,000 price range but it has been littered with robberies, several foreclosures, domestic abuses, suicides and murders. Odd since the neighborhood is only 9 years old. My sister  bought a home  in rock creek and we call it the cursed area, her garage was broken into last year, but I guess that can happen anywhere in moore, its just odd that it is in a newer neighborhood.

----------


## bhawes

> I've been in several Sun homes and they are nice.  I've heard good things about Homes by Taber and Vintage Custom Homes as well.


Sun homes have builted several homes in the Williamson Farms addition at SW119th and Meridian.

----------


## jedicurt

the answer is Norman

----------


## mblues

> the answer is Norman


I don't remember that being the question

----------


## bhawes

> the answer is Norman


Southwest Oklahoma City is closer than Norman.

----------


## s00nr1

Okay so this is a massive over exaggeration. And yes, I do live in this area of Moore.




> Stay away from the rock creek area of 4th and sunnylane. homes are around the 200,000 price range but it has been littered with robberies, several foreclosures, domestic abuses, suicides and murders. Odd since the neighborhood is only 9 years old. My sister  bought a home  in rock creek and we call it the cursed area, her garage was broken into last year, but I guess that can happen anywhere in moore, its just odd that it is in a newer neighborhood.

----------


## Charlie40

There are some nice homes in between NW 27th street and NW 12th in Moore either side of Janeway

----------


## 94GTStang

> I've been in several Sun homes and they are nice.  I've heard good things about Homes by Taber and Vintage Custom Homes as well.


I like Vintage as well. They are on par with Sun I believe...



> I live in the Lake Woods addition and also had my home built by Sun Custom Homes. Kurt is very, very good to work with and he has a great eye for design and detail. If you decide to build you owe it to yourself to at least interview them.


We looked in Lake Woods but the train tracks turned us away from buying (in the first section). Regardless, fell in love with his designs and kept him as a builder. You can easily pick out their homes in a sea of average looking homes.

----------


## G.Walker

Rock Creek, Bennett Homes OK

----------


## Spartan

Might I suggest...

----------


## soonerhcf

> Stay away from the rock creek area of 4th and sunnylane. homes are around the 200,000 price range but it has been littered with robberies, several foreclosures, domestic abuses, suicides and murders. Odd since the neighborhood is only 9 years old. My sister  bought a home  in rock creek and we call it the cursed area, her garage was broken into last year, but I guess that can happen anywhere in moore, its just odd that it is in a newer neighborhood.


None of that ever happens in Norman or Edmond...

----------


## Jesseda

> None of that ever happens in Norman or Edmond...



It happens in every town but My sis lives on kelsi drive in rock creek, about 2 years ago a couple doors down from her a guy trapped himself in the attic and police tried to get into the home to get him out and he committed suicide up in the attic, his house is still vacant it is right at the entrance on the neighborhood, a couple years ago there was a murder in that neighborhood, and there has been problems with burglaries, these are the ones that happened within a few blocks from my sisters house, rock creek is getting to be a pretty big neighborhood so I really don't know if there has been more then what I listed   , so exaggerating what I said earlier is not really exaggerating! Don't get me wrong Rock creek is a nice neighborhood but nothing special, it just seems that it has had some problems compared to the other neighborhoods with the same priced homes.

----------


## ConstantChange

I had a buddy who lived on Kelsi Drive in Rock Creek.  He said he hated all the traffic on that road.

----------


## Jesseda

> I had a buddy who lived on Kelsi Drive in Rock Creek.  He said he hated all the traffic on that road.


yeah that road is pretty bad with the traffic and speeding but it is one of the main roads for all the people on rock creek. They need to put some speed bumps on Kelsi to help control the speed I think that would help out a lot

----------


## G.Walker

> It happens in every town but My sis lives on kelsi drive in rock creek, about 2 years ago a couple doors down from her a guy trapped himself in the attic and police tried to get into the home to get him out and he committed suicide up in the attic, his house is still vacant it is right at the entrance on the neighborhood, a couple years ago there was a murder in that neighborhood, and there has been problems with burglaries, these are the ones that happened within a few blocks from my sisters house, rock creek is getting to be a pretty big neighborhood so I really don't know if there has been more then what I listed   , so exaggerating what I said earlier is not really exaggerating! Don't get me wrong Rock creek is a nice neighborhood but nothing special, it just seems that it has had some problems compared to the other neighborhoods with the same priced homes.


I have lived in Rock Creek Estates two years and never experienced or witnessed anything you listed above. One day I left for work and forgot to close my garage door, I was gone all day, and none of my stuff was missing, so what does that tell you? Lol...I love Rock Creek Estates!

----------


## Jesseda

> I have lived in Rock Creek Estates two years and never experienced or witnessed anything you listed above. One day I left for work and forgot to close my garage door, I was gone all day, and none of my stuff was missing, so what does that tell you? Lol...I love Rock Creek Estates!


I left my garage open when I went to work one time when I was living in  Plaza Towers and nothing happened to my house but it doesn't mean that it wont happen if I did it again just like if you did it again in Rock Creek lol. Okay so you only lived in rock creek estates for two years so my might not have been around for the articles listed below, my sister has lived for in rock creek right when the first homes got built I would say 8 years or so ago. my sisters likes rock creek she knows this stuff can happen anywhere. So here is what I have been talking about Right were kelsi meets s.e 5th is the abandoned house in that curve area that is were the man committed suicide in the attic, and on S.e 6th circle is were a boyfriend murdered his girlfriend, but like I said this is all in the front part of the neighborhood which I guess is the problem part. here is a link to one of the events that happened a couple years ago. Young Woman Fatally Stabbed, Man Injured Inside Moore Home - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | and here is another event http://intimateviolencedeathnews.blo...ns-deadly.html again both these event happened within a couple houses from my sisters house and with her garage being broken into from someone kicking in her garage backdoor and stealing all her tools and etc the neighborhood just doesn't seem to be safe to me as it could be, to bad rock creek Association cant get a meeting together and add gates to get into the neighborhood, with the neighborhood being so large it shouldn't cost much for each homeowner. I know about two or three years ago when burglaries and cars being broken into seemed to be an issue in rock creek the association was discussing adding Surveillance cameras In the neighborhood but im not sure what happened to that I need to ask my sister if its still on the table. This year has been quiet in rock creek minus the foreclosures but foreclosures are everywhere right now but I think that will go away quickly with all the people who lost homes in the tornado looking to buy. The only reason I posted this was because someone was saying that I was massive over exaggerating about the burglaries, the murders and the suicides well I just wanted to post the links to two of the events that I was able to find just doing a quick search. Again Rock Creek is a nice neighborhood and anything negative I would say or pointing out problem issues about it to the people who live in that neighborhood would cause an upset no matter what, just like if something negative was said about the area I lived in would make me go the defense and defend my area, for that I apologize if I upset you.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... forgot to close my garage door, I was gone all day, and none of my stuff was missing, so what does that tell you? ...


Means you were fortunate. Or it might mean you have crummy stuff. you know you don't have really crummy stuff until you come back and find extra stuff, a twenty, and a note that says, hope things improve for you real soon.
 :Smile:

----------


## s00nr1

Yes, your original post implied these type of things occur nearly every day when in fact, they do not. Saying the neighborhood of a couple-hundred homes is "littered with murders and suicides" when in fact there have been only two (one documented) such incidents in the neighborhood's 8+ years (one turned out to be more along the lines of a domestic dispute) is a gross exaggeration. Not to mention it states clearly in the article that Rock Creek is home to many of Moore's finest. Break-ins are going to happen in EVERY neighborhood, no matter how nice -- let's take Bob Stoops' new fortress for example. You can do many searches and will find that this part of Moore is one of the city's safest and I for one am happy to call it home especially considering the crime-ridden neighborhood of SE Norman my wife and I formerly lived in. 




> I left my garage open when I went to work one time when I was living in  Plaza Towers and nothing happened to my house but it doesn't mean that it wont happen if I did it again just like if you did it again in Rock Creek lol. Okay so you only lived in rock creek estates for two years so my might not have been around for the articles listed below, my sister has lived for in rock creek right when the first homes got built I would say 8 years or so ago. my sisters likes rock creek she knows this stuff can happen anywhere. So here is what I have been talking about Right were kelsi meets s.e 5th is the abandoned house in that curve area that is were the man committed suicide in the attic, and on S.e 6th circle is were a boyfriend murdered his girlfriend, but like I said this is all in the front part of the neighborhood which I guess is the problem part. here is a link to one of the events that happened a couple years ago. Young Woman Fatally Stabbed, Man Injured Inside Moore Home - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | and here is another event Intimate Violence Deaths in the News: Moore, OK: Moore standoff turns deadly again both these event happened within a couple houses from my sisters house and with her garage being broken into from someone kicking in her garage backdoor and stealing all her tools and etc the neighborhood just doesn't seem to be safe to me as it could be, to bad rock creek Association cant get a meeting together and add gates to get into the neighborhood, with the neighborhood being so large it shouldn't cost much for each homeowner. I know about two or three years ago when burglaries and cars being broken into seemed to be an issue in rock creek the association was discussing adding Surveillance cameras In the neighborhood but im not sure what happened to that I need to ask my sister if its still on the table. This year has been quiet in rock creek minus the foreclosures but foreclosures are everywhere right now but I think that will go away quickly with all the people who lost homes in the tornado looking to buy. The only reason I posted this was because someone was saying that I was massive over exaggerating about the burglaries, the murders and the suicides well I just wanted to post the links to two of the events that I was able to find just doing a quick search. Again Rock Creek is a nice neighborhood and anything negative I would say or pointing out problem issues about it to the people who live in that neighborhood would cause an upset no matter what, just like if something negative was said about the area I lived in would make me go the defense and defend my area, for that I apologize if I upset you.

----------


## Jesseda

> Yes, your original post implied these type of things occur nearly every day when in fact, they do not. Saying the neighborhood of a couple-hundred homes is "littered with murders and suicides" when in fact there have been only two (one documented) such incidents in the neighborhood's 8+ years (one turned out to be more along the lines of a domestic dispute) is a gross exaggeration. Not to mention it states clearly in the article that Rock Creek is home to many of Moore's finest. Break-ins are going to happen in EVERY neighborhood, no matter how nice -- let's take Bob Stoops' new fortress for example. You can do many searches and will find that this part of Moore is one of the city's safest and I for one am happy to call it home especially considering the crime-ridden neighborhood of SE Norman my wife and I formerly lived in.


Opps you got me on moores finest.. Got 2 love Moore Police they are great

----------


## s00nr1

Moore's finest = Moore Police. :facepalm:

----------


## Jesseda

you are correct face palm, you got me on that one

----------


## bille

> I like Vintage as well. They are on par with Sun I believe...
> 
> We looked in Lake Woods but the train tracks turned us away from buying (in the first section). Regardless, fell in love with his designs and kept him as a builder. You can easily pick out their homes in a sea of average looking homes.


Kirby (Vintage) builds a really nice home; actually Vintage and R&R built the majority of homes in our neighborhood (The Falls).

We were looking at Lake Woods, pretty serious too, but ultimately the train and the stench from the water treatment plant nearby kept us from building there.  I know they are fixing the smell but I'm so glad we opted to not move there, smelling that nastiness for the past five years on a random interval, even if only a few times a month, would be sucky.  A lot of nice homes over there though.

----------


## SSEiYah

Statistically Moore is one of the higher crime suburbs, however $250k buys you a nicer house in Moore than it would in say Edmond or Yukon. 

Crime index (citydata)
Midwest City: 433.2
Moore: 297.7 
Norman: 225.0
Mustang: 195.6
Yukon: 160.4
Edmond: 124.8

----------


## bille

> Statistically Moore is one of the higher crime suburbs, however $250k buys you a nicer house in Moore than it would in say Edmond or Yukon. 
> 
> Crime index (citydata)
> Midwest City: 433.2
> Moore: 297.7 
> Norman: 225.0
> Mustang: 195.6
> Yukon: 160.4
> Edmond: 124.8


Norman's number being so low is surprising to me, the other cities are just too far out for most broke ass thugs to drive.

----------

